# My new C50



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Just wanted to share the pics of my new frameset. I am hoping to build it by next weekend.

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/acruz25/_C50/

AC


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

andre2p said:


> Just wanted to share the pics of my new frameset. I am hoping to build it by next weekend.
> 
> http://web.tampabay.rr.com/acruz25/_C50/
> 
> AC


Very nice, what's the build? - TF


----------



## goride (Oct 19, 2003)

*size?*



andre2p said:


> Just wanted to share the pics of my new frameset. I am hoping to build it by next weekend.
> 
> http://web.tampabay.rr.com/acruz25/_C50/
> 
> AC


What size is it? I'm hoping to see what a 51 looks like.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

goride said:


> What size is it? I'm hoping to see what a 51 looks like.



This is a 48 sloping. I am going to build it with 2003 Campy Record (and some new) parts from my old bike.

I noticed some small "holes" in the epoxy around the BB and the seat stay. What kind of epoxy (and where can I buy it) can I use to seal those small areas? Does anybody know? The one around the seat stay is about 2-3 mm round. The other ones are just pin holes around the BB shell. Should I use clear coat instead?

By the way, I also noticed how long this head tube is compared with my current bike. It is 34 mm longer. It is going to force me to use a 73 degree stem with no spacers. There are not many 73 or 74 degree stems out there.

Thanks.
AC


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

andre,

not sure if you got an answer to your question regarding the holes but i had a similar problem with the epoxy/clearcoat on the chainstay of my dream. it was a "hole" in the clearcoat but had not gone through any carbon. if that is the casae with yours, my local srench recommended that i just fill the spot with clear fingernail polish. seems to have worked out fine for me.

hope that helps.

-perry-



andre2p said:


> This is a 48 sloping. I am going to build it with 2003 Campy Record (and some new) parts from my old bike.
> 
> I noticed some small "holes" in the epoxy around the BB and the seat stay. What kind of epoxy (and where can I buy it) can I use to seal those small areas? Does anybody know? The one around the seat stay is about 2-3 mm round. The other ones are just pin holes around the BB shell. Should I use clear coat instead?
> 
> ...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks Perry:

Some of the "holes" on my frame are on the clearcoat, but one in partcular is actually through the carbon fiber (inside the b-stay triangle).

AC


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

AC,

You're welcome. Good luck on the one through the fiber.

-Perry-



andre2p said:


> Thanks Perry:
> 
> Some of the "holes" on my frame are on the clearcoat, but one in partcular is actually through the carbon fiber (inside the b-stay triangle).
> 
> AC


----------

